# Do people who entered insolvency after selling receive the 12% cheque?



## zxcvbnm (6 Aug 2020)

I had 1 property impacted with the 1615 service failure.

I entered insolvency as I had to sell this along with 2 other properties which were impacted by the wrong tracker (and I previously received compensation for those 2).

Given I now have no debts to AIB as it was taken care of as part of my deal of insolvency ( a DSA which I have now exited entirely) can I expect to receive a cheque worth 12% of my mortgage back in 2010?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Aug 2020)

What was the balance on your mortgage when your fixed rate ended? 
What date did it end? 

How much did you owe AIB when you sold the property?
How much was the property sold for? 
How much did AIB get? 
And how much did they write off? 

Brendan


----------



## zxcvbnm (6 Aug 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What was the balance on your mortgage when your fixed rate ended?
> What date did it end?
> 
> How much did you owe AIB when you sold the property?
> ...



Mortgage on this particular property was over 400k.
The 3 properties were sold around 7 years ago so I cant remember the exact figures or exact date I came off fixed. (Docs are currently with an advisor  -we are waiting on letter from AIB before possible appeal to ombudsman)

But I do know that more than 12% of 400k was certainly written off as part of lump sum DSA.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Aug 2020)

Hi zxcv

AIB should argue that you got your write off.  And that you won't be getting any more.

Giving you 12% now would be an additional write-off. 

But as there won't be many of these, I suspect that they won't bother fighting it and will just pay it to you. 



Brendan


----------



## zxcvbnm (6 Aug 2020)

Ok - thanks Brendan.

Time will tell.


----------

